# Buying advice on a budget Wi-Fi router.



## vishnov (May 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I plan to buy a new Wifi router within 1200Rs. I've shortlisted a few and I need your insight and recommend me the best. 

1. Netgear WGR614 N150.
2. DLink Wireless DIR-600L N150 Cloud router. 
3. TP-Link TL-WR740N wireless router. 
4. Asus RT-N10E N150 router. 
5. i-ball baton WRX150NE wireless router. 

Recommend me the best of these. If there are any better ones other than the ones that I mentioned, plz do mention about it. I live in a 2BHK home and I need strong connection within the entire house.


----------



## powerhoney (May 31, 2014)

Go for the TP-Link TL-WR740N!!!


----------



## vishnov (May 31, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Go for the TP-Link TL-WR740N!!!


 is it better than the likes of DLink and Asus? How about its customer service?


----------



## Bing (Jul 19, 2014)

If you add a little budget you may be able to choose Huawei!
like Huawei B880 or E5186 and so on


----------

